# محطات تنقيه مياه الشرب



## محمد دهشورى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*محطات تنقيه مياه الشرب*​ أنواع محطات تنقية مياه الشرب ومكوناتها

1-1	أنواع محطات التنقية من حيث التكنولوجيا والحجم : 

مقدمة : 
للحصول علي ماء خالى من اللون والعكارة أى شفاف وليس له رائحة وله طعم مستساغ وكذلك خلو الماء من أى كائنات حية أى أن يكون مقبول من الناحية الحسية (كعدم وجود طعم أو رائحة أو لون للمياه) ومن الناحية الصحية (كعدم وجود بكتيريا ممرضة) يتم عمل اعمال تنقية لمياه الشرب. وتنقسم أعمال نظم المياه إلى :
-	أعمال تجميع المياه .
-	أعمال التنقية .
-	أعمال التخزين والتوزيع .
مصادر مياه الشرب إما أن تكون مياه جوفية أو مياه سطحية أو مياه الأمطار . 
1- أعمال التجميع :
يقصد به المنشأ الذى يقام للحصول على المياه من المصدر بطريقة سليمة وبالكميات التى تتطلبها احتياجات منطقة الدراسة سواء كانت قرية أو مدينة . ويختلف شكل أعمال التجميع ونوعها حسب نوع المصدر . فى حالة المياه السطحية يتم الاعتماد على مجموعة من المواسير الناقلة على مجرى مائى من المصدر الرئيسى لتجميع المياه .
أما فى حالة المياه الجوفية فيتم الاعتماد على مجموعة من الآبار يتوقف حجمها وعددها على نوعية التربة وعمق المياه وكذلك على الاحتياجات المطلوبة .
وفى حالة مياه الأمطار يكون الشكل الأمثل هو تخصيص منطقة لتجميع مياه الأمطار وتكون هذه المنطقة مجهزة لاستقبال مياه الأمطار وحجزها حيث يتم سحبها لتغذية نظام مياه الشرب
2- أعمال التخزين والتوزيع :
يتم توزيع المياه (لاستخدامها بعد تجهيزها لتصبح مناسبة للغرض المستهدف) من خلال شبكات لتوزيع المياه وذلك وفقا للمعدلات المطلوبة وتحت الضغط المناسب مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار الحماية الكافية للشبكة لضمان عدم تلوث المياه وضمان انتظام الشبكة .
3- أعمال التنقية :
يختلف نوع وحجم أعمال التنقية تبعا لنوع المصدر وجودة مياهه وكذلك الغرض الذى سيتم فيه استخدام المياه . فقد لا تحتاج المياه إلى أى نوع من أنواع التنقية كما فى حالة المياه الجوفية ، وقد تحتاج إلى تسلسل معين من مراحل التنقية النمطية أو المتخصصة كما فى حالة المياه السطحية أو المياه الجوفية ذات التركيز العالى من الأملاح .
ويوضح الشكل المرفق مخطط نظام مياه الشرب فى حالة الاعتماد على المصادر المختلفة . ومن دراسة الشكل يتضح الآتى :
أولا : تنقية مياه الأمطار :
إن تنقية مياه الأمطار هى أبسط أنواع التنقية حيث تحتاج بعد عملية تجميع المياه إلى :
-	المأخذ .
-	محطة طلمبات الضغط المنخفض .
-	عملية ترشيح بسيطة لتنقيتها من الشوائب .
ثم يتم تعقيم المياه باستخدام الكلور بالجرعات المناسبة ثم تخزينها بالخزانات الأرضية ومنها إلى الشبكة عن طريق طلمبات الضغط المرتفع .

ثانيا : تنقية المياه الجوفية :
إن تنقية المياه الجوفية هى أيضا من عمليات التنقية البسيطة والتى لا تحتاج إلى تنقية أصلا إلا إذا احتوت على كمية من الأملاح الذائبة فوق المعدل المسموح به . وتتكون عملية التنقية لإزالة بعض الأملاح مثل الحديد والمنجنيز من :
-	أعمال تجميع المياه من الآبار .
-	المأخذ وطلمبات الضغط المنخفض .
-	معالجة خاصة للتخلص من الملوحة فى حالة وجودها .
-	عملية التعقيم ومنها إلى الخزانات فالشبكة العمومية مثلها مثل مياه الأمطار .
ثالثا : تنقية المياه السطحية :
عملية تنقية المياه السطحية عملية أكثر تعقيدا من تنقية مياه الأمطار أو المياه الجوفية نظرا لما تحتويه المياه السطحية من بكتريا ومواد عالقة و ذائبة بالإضافة إلى الطمى والمواد العضوية. يتكون النظام من:
-	رفع المياه من المأخذ باستخدام طلمبات الضغط المنخفض .
-	الترسيب .
-	الترشيح .
-	التعقيم .
ومنها إلى الخزانات الأرضية ثم طلمبات الضغط المرتفع التى تضخ المياه المنقاه إلى الشبكة أو إلى الخزانات العالية بالمدينة طبقا لنوع الشبكة .
وسنتناول كل من هذه العمليات بشئ من التفصيل فيما يلى :
- رفع المياه من المأخذ باستخدام طلمبات الضغط المنخفض :
تعتمد محطات تنقية المياه السطحية على الأنهار وفروعها لسحب المياه منها عن طريق المأخذ الذى يوصل المياه من النهر إلى بيارات السحب للطلمبات ويزود المأخذ بطلمبات ضغط منخفض لرفع المياه من منسوب البيارات إلى منسوب موزعات المياه للمروقات .
وتضاف جرعة الكلور المبدئى إلى المياه وهى فى طريقها إلى الموزعات . ويضاف محلول الشبة للماء عند الموزعات . وتتم عملية الخلط والترويب بواسطة :
أ – قلابات تدار بمحرك كهربى .
أو 
ب – بعمل اختناق فى مجرى المياه لتزيد من سرعة المياه عندما يضاف محلول الشبة .
- الترسيب :
تتم هذه العملية بالمروق فيترسب الطمى والكائنات الميتة فى قاع المروق وتسحب الرواسب للخارج عن طريق محابس الروبة .
فى بعض المحطات الحديثة تسحب الروبة من أقماع التجميع بمواسير منتهية بمحابس تفتح وتغلق بنظام محابس الهواء وتتحكم فى ذلك ساعة الضبط ويستخدم هذا النظام فى المروقات النابضة (Pulsetor) .
- الترشيح :
تهدف عملية الترشيح إلى إزالة المواد العالقة وتتم خلال طبقات من الرمل لحجز المواد العالقة المتبقية بعد عملية الترسيب . وتشمل أنواع المرشحات :
1-	مرشح رملى بطئ .
2-	مرشح رملى سريع .
3-	مرشح الضغط (Compact Unit) .
- التعقيم :
يتم تعقيم المياه غالبا باستخدام غاز الكلور أو مركبات تحتوى على الكلور (مثل هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم أو هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم) . ويضاف غاز الكلور بجرعات يتم تحديدها على أساس اختبارات معملية للقضاء على الكائنات الممرضة وبحيث لا تتجاوز نسبة الكلور المتبقية بعد المعالجة 0.2 – 0.6 جزء فى المليون . ويلاحظ أنه لابد وأن يترك الماء بعد إضافة الكلور لمدة ثلاثين دقيقة قبل استخدامه للتأكد من تمام المعالجة ويمكن أن يتم ذلك فى حالة الاستخدام المباشر فى أحواض احتجاز ذات سعات مناسبة .
كما يوجد العديد من الطرق الأقل استخداما فى عمليات تطهير المياه باستخدام الأوزون أو اليود والبروم أو الأشعة فوق البنفسجية وهى طرق أكثر تكلفة من استخدام الكلور.
تمر المياه المعقمة والتى تم تطهيرها بالكلور النهائى إلى خزان أرضى أسفل المرشحات ومنها إلى بيارات سحب طلمبات الضغط العالى .
طلمبات الضغط العالى ترفع المياه إلى خزان علوى أو تضخ المياه مباشرة إلى شبكة التوزيع بالمدينة .
ومما هو جدير بالذكر أن محطات تنقية المياه السطحية حتى الآن لا تغطى كامل مساحة الجمهورية وأن هناك أماكن عديدة محرومة من المياه النقية .
الأمر الذى دعا إلى انتشار وحدات التنقية المدمجة (النقالى) Compact Unit بأماكن عديدة ورغم أن سعتها صغيرة إلا أنها مناسبة للتجمعات المحدودة وللأماكن النائية.
ونظرا لانعدام مصدر المياه السطحية أو الجوفية ببعض الأماكن وعلى رأسها المناطق الصحراوية كما يندر فيها سقوط الأمطار لذلك فقد انتشرت أيضا عملية تنقية مياه البحر أو كما تسمى تحلية مياه البحر ورغم ارتفاع تكلفة هذا النوع من أنواع التنقية وقلة انتاجيته إلا أنه يعتبر الحل الوحيد فى بعض الحالات .
وسنتناول أيضا أحد الأنواع الأكثر شيوعا لتحلية مياه البحر وهى عملية التناضح العكسى و(Reverse Osmoses) .
وحدات التنقية المدمجة :
وحدات التنقية المدمجة (النقالى) "Compact Unit" تماثل العمليات النمطية للتنقية ومعالجة المياه السطحية الخام ذلك لأنها تشتمل على نفس خطوات التنقية وهى :
-	التصفية .
-	الترويب .
-	الترسيب .
-	الترشيح.
-	التطهير .
-	التخزين ثم منها إلى شبكة التغذية .
ويتراوح تصرف وحدات التنقية المدمجة بوجه عام من 30 إلى 90 لتر/ث (2000 – 6000 م3/يوم) أى أنها تستخدم لخدمة تجمعات فى حدود من 10000 نسمة وحتى 40000 نسمة تقريبا .
مميزات وحدات التنقية المدمجة :
-	سهولة وسرعة التركيب .
-	سهولة نقل الوحدة من مكان إلى مكان آخر .
-	عدم الحاجة إلى أعمال إنشائية كبيرة (بعض القواعد الخرسانية فقط) .
-	تحتاج إلى مساحة صغيرة .
-	انخفاض سعر تكلفتها بالمقارنة بتكاليف إنشاء المحطة النمطية .
الحالات التى تستخدم فيها الوحدات المدمجة :
-	التجمعات المحدودة النائية والتى يصعب مدها بالمياه من عمليات المياه النمطية لبعدها أو لارتفاع تكلفة الإمداد .
-	كحل عاجل لتغذية المجتمعات المحدودة ولحين وصول مصادر المياه التقليدية إليها .
-	سد العجز لبعض المناطق بصفة مؤقتة ولحين تطوير عمليات التنقية الرئيسية .
مشاكل استخدام الوحدات المدمجة :
-	نقص العمالة الفنية المدربة بأماكن تركيب هذه الوحدات .
-	نقص أجهزة القياس والتحكم .
-	نقص المواد الكيماوية وأسطوانات الكلور اللازمة للتشغيل .
-	نقص قطع الغيار خصوصا للوحدات المستوردة .
-	كثرة انقطاع التيار الكهربى مما يعرضها للتوقف وعدم انتظام التشغيل .
-	تصنع غالبا من ألواح الصاج الذى يصدأ بمرور الوقت .
-	عدم ملاءمة بعض المواقع التى يتم اختيارها لإنشاء المحطات .
-	إسناد أعمال التنفيذ إلى مقاول غير متخصص .
-	صعوبة المراقبة وضبط جودة المياه المنتجة نظرا لكثرة عدد الوحدات ووجودها بأماكن متفرقة وعلى مسافات متباعدة .
ونظرا للمشاكل المتعددة التى تواجه عملية التشغيل باستخدام نظام الوحدات والسابق ذكر بعضها ولارتفاع تكاليف ونفقات التشغيل والصيانة لهذه المحطات وكذا لقصر عمرها الافتراضى (10-15 سنة) فإنه يجب توخى الحرص عند اللجوء إلى اختيار هذا الحل . وإن يقصر استخدام هذه المحطات على الحالات الطارئة والحرجة وكوضع مؤقت لحين استكمال تغذية المناطق فى إطار خطة قومية متكاملة .
محطات التناضح العكسى :
نظرا لندرة المياه العذبة فى المناطق الصحراوية ولكثرة المياه المالحة فى البحار التى تطل عليها بلدان كثيرة ولكى تستمر الحياة يواصل التقدم التكنولوجى أبحاثه وتطبيقاته العملية للاستفادة من مياه البحار المالحة والتى تحتوى على نسبة تركيز أملاح بمقدار 35000 ملليجرام/لتر أى 3.5 % أو أكثر . بينما تركيز الأملاح المسموح بها لا تزيد عن 500 ملليجرام/لتر على الأكثر .
ولهذا الغرض تعكف الشركات على التنافس لانتاج محطات تلبى حاجة الدول التى ليس بها مياه سطحية بل لديها مياه بحار أو مياه آبار مالحة ومن هذه المحطة محطات التناضح العكسى (Reverse Osmoses) .
مشتملات محطات تنقية المياه بطريقة التناضح العكسى :
-	طلمبات لسحب المياه المالحة من مصادرها (البحار – أو الآبار المالحة) .
-	مروقات صغيرة تضاف بها بعض الكيماويات لإزالة الروائح ولترسيب بعض المواد التى يمكن ترسيبها وصرفها من المروق .
-	مرشحات لإزالة الحديد والمنجنيز وبعض الأملاح .
-	فلتر لاستخراج بعض جزيئات المواد التى لم يتم استخلاصها فى المراحل السابقة .
-	طلمبات ضغط عالى (متعددة المراحل) يصل الضغط بها إلى 28 – 30 بار .
-	مجموعة وحدات التناضح العكسى بتوصيلات المواسير المختلفة .
-	مجموعة مراوح هواء ضخمة لتهوية المياه بعد استخلاص الأملاح منها .
-	خزان أرضى – إضافات بعض الأملاح (المعادن لإكساب المياه الاستساغة) .
-	طلمبات ضخ إلى خزان المدينة ومنه لشبكات التوزيع .


1-2	مكونات محطات تنقية مياه الشرب :
1-2-1 المأخذ :
-	مأخذ مغمور Submerged Intake :
وهذا النوع يستعمل فى البحيرات العذبة المتغيرة المناسيب أو على شواطئ الأنهار العريضة ويتكون من مأخذ يبنى داخل البحيرة على مسافة من الشاطئ قد تصل إلى عدة كيلومترات تدخله المياه من فتحات على مناسيب مختلفة ومنها إلى سحارة المأخذ .
-	مأخذ الشاطئ Shore Intake :
ويتكون من حائط ساند وجناحين على شاطئ المصدر المائى لوقاية الماسورة التى تسحب المياه ويستعمل هذا المأخذ فى الترع الملاحية والغير ملاحية على السواء – كما يستعمل فى الأنهار الصغيرة إذ أنه لا يعوق الملاحة .
-	مأخذ ماسورة Pipe Intake :
وهو عبارة عن ماسورتين أو أكثر تمتدان من الشاطئ إلى مسافة كافية فى النيل بعيدا عن الشاطئ وتكون الماسورة محمولة على هيكل حديدى (كوبرى) أو هيكل خرسانى لبحيث لا يعوق الملاحة .
مواسير المأخذ :
عبارة عن المواسير الموصلة بين المأخذ وبيارة المياه العكرة الخاصة بطلمبات الضخ ذو الضغط المنخفض ويمكن أن تنشأ من مواسير خرسانة مسلحة أو مواسير حديدية أو تبنى على هيئة خندق مبطن بأى شكل مطلوب وهى موضحة بكافة أشكال أنواع المآخذ السابق شرحها .
-	محطة طلمبات الضخ ذو الضغط الواطى (طلمبات سحب المياه العكرة) :
محطة طلمبات الضغط الواطى تقوم برفع المياه من بيارة المياه العكرة الملحقة بمحطة الطلمبات حتى منسوب المياه فى عمليات التنقية – وهذا لا يزيد عادة على عشرة أمتار ولذلك سميت هذه المحطات بمحطات الضخ ذو الضغط أو الرفع الواطى لتمييزها عن محطات الرفع العالى (التى توجد فى أول شبكة التوزيع وتضغط المياه بحيث يكون الضغط فى شبكة المياه يساوى 25 متر ماء عند أقصى نقطة فى المدينة) .

1-2-2 أعمال تنقية المياه السطحية :
تنقسم أعمال التنقية للمياه السطحية إلى أعمال الترسيب الطبيعى أو لمساعدة المواد الكيميائية والترشيح والتعقيم .
-	أعمال الترسيب الطبيعى :
أحواض الترسيب بمعناها الكامل هو الترسيب بدون استعمال مواد كيميائية مجلطة ويتوقف الترسيب الطبيعى على قابلية تحرك المواد العالقة إلى أسفل بسرعة كما يتوقف على حجمها وقلتها ونوعها وشكلها ودرجة إنسياب الماء ودرجة الحرارة وترسب المواد العالقة والأنهار طبيعيا ، وقد وجد أن هذه الطريقة (الترسيب الطبيعى) تأخذ مساحات كبيرة نظرا لمعدلاتها البطيئة وعادة يكون المتخلف من المواد العالقة 50 % بعد أكثر من 8 ساعات ترسيب وتشمل على عدة أنواع منها المستطيل ذات الميول ومنها الدائرى ويعمل على الترسيب بكفاءة أعلى ومنها ذو الزحافة للتنظيف الميكانيكى .
وتنقسم أحواض الترسيب إلى نوعين رئيسيين بالنسبة لاتجاه سير المياه فى الحوض وبالنسبة لمسقطها الأفقى :
-	أحواض الترسيب المستطيلة ذات التصرف الأفقى :
وهذه الأحواض تعتبر من أحسن الأحواض للترسيب الطبيعى وفيها تسير المياه أفقيا بسرعة لا تصل إلى الحد الذى يعوق عملية الترسيب على أن تكون هذه السرعة منتظمة فى الحوض .
-	أحواض الترسيب الدائرية ذات التصرف القطرى :
وفى هذه الأحواض تدخل المياه فى ماسورة حتى محور الحوض لتنتهى فى بئر تخرج منه المياه لتسير فى اتجاه قطرى حتى هدار المخرج الممتد على طول محيط الحوض .
-	الترسيب باستخدام المواد الكيميائية المجلطة :
لما كانت سرعة ترسيب الحبيبات الدقيقة فى الماء تأخذ وقتا طويلا جدا حتى ترسب إلى قاع حوض الترسيب الطبيعى كما أن كفاءة أحواض الترسيب الطبيعى لاتتعدى 80 % من كمية المياه العالقة لذلك نلجأ إلى إضافة المواد الكيماوية المجلطة إلى المياه بغرض تجميع الحبيبات الصغيرة فى حبيبات أكبر حجما أو من ثم أسهل ترسيبا . ولقد وجد أنه عند إضافة بعض المواد الكيماوية إلى الماء تتكون ندف هلامية الشكل ولزجة وتأخذ فى الهبوط إلى أسفل وفى أثناء هبوطها تجذب إلى سطحها المواد العالقة الدقيقة فتهبط معها مما يعطى نتائج جيدة لعملية الترسيب بعد فترة وجيزة . وهذه العملية تعرف بالترويب أو التجلط كما تعرف المواد الكيماوية بالمروبات أو المجلطات وأهم الكيماويات المستعملة لهذا الغرض هى :
أ – كبريتات الألومنيوم المائية (الشبة) .
ب – كبريتات الحديدوز .
ج – كبريتات الحديديك .
د – كلوريد الحديديك .
إلا أن كبريتات الألومنيوم هى أكثر هذه المواد استعمالا إذ أنها أرخص هذه المواد وأكثرها تواجدا وانتشارا فى الطبيعة .
وتتفاعل الشبة مع المواد العالقة ينتج أيدروكسيد الألومنيوم الجيلاتينى القوام والهلامى الشكل الذى يقوم بتجميع المواد العالقة فى المياه حيث يكبر حجمها ويسهل ترسيبها .
-	أحواض المزج :
عند استخدام المواد الكيميائية المجلطة لتحسين خواص أحواض الترسيب يجب أن يتبعها أحواض المزج السريع ومنه يتم مزج الماء مع المادة الكيميائية المجلطة سواء كانت على هيئة محلول أو بودرة وهناك طرق كثيرة لعملية المزج منها أن يوضع المحلول فى الماء .
مع وجود حواجز فى القناة لتغيير إتجاه سير المياه والمساعدة على خلطها كما يمكن إجراء عملية الخلط فى أحواض خاصة أو عمل اختناق فى مواسير المياه وتحقن المادة فى نقطة الاختناق .
-	أحواض الترويب :
بعد إذابة وخلط المادة المروب المجلطة بالمياه العكرة يلزم تحريك الماء حركة بطيئة فى أحواض الترويب لغرض تجميع ذرات المواد العالقة بالالتصاق ليسهل ترسيبها وبما أن هذه الذرات تحمل شحنات كهربائية أما موجبة وأما سالبة فلذلك تتجاذب الشحنات غير المتجانسة وتزيد قوة الشحنة وكذلك تزيد قوة جاذبيتها للذرات الصغيرة فتكون كتلا متعادلة الشحنات فيسهل ترميمها . ولتجنب تفكك هذه الكتل يتحتم أن تكون حركة الترويب بطيئة نوعا وتتراوح سرعة طرف أذرع قلابات الترويب بين 5 ، 7 أمتار فى الدقيقة وتتراوح مدة الترويب بين 15 ، 25 دقيقة تخرج المياه بعد ذلك صالحة للترسيب السريع .
وتوجد أحيانا أحواض الترويب فى مدخل أحواض الترويق (الترسيب) أو الترسيب منفصلة عنها أو توضع بداخلها إذا كانت مستديرة والغرض من ذلك هو تفادى تكسير الندف وبحيث ألا تزيد سرعة الماء وبه الندف المار إلى أحواض الترسيب عن 0.10 متر فى الثانية حتى لا يتفكك هذا الندف قبل ترسيبها ، ويجب أن يصمم حجمه بحيث يعتبر مدة البقاء 30 دقيقة .
ويمتاز حوض الترويق عن الأحواض سالفة الذكر بأنه مزود بجهاز ميكانيكى لتنظيفه بواسطة مجموعة من الأمشاط الحديدية أو المصنوعة من المطاط ومحملة على أذرع متصلة بجهاز يدور حول محور رأسى بواسطة محرك كهربائى مركب فوق الكوبرى ويعرف بالزحافة .
وتتراوح مدة مكث الماء فى مثل هذه الأحواض بين 20 ، 30 دقيقة تليها أحواض ترسيب عادية أما عمليات المياه الحديثة فيكتفى بالأحواض الميكانيكية فتمر منها المياه مباشرة إلى المرشحات وفى هذه الحالة تكون مدة مكث المياه من 4 إلى 5 ساعات .
-	أحواض ترويق مع الترويب أو المروق :
وهى عبارة عن أحواض ترويق يضاف إلى كل منها حوض للترويب بغرفة واحدة أو أكثر فتدخل المياه فى أحواض الترويب أولا ، وهى السابق شرحها تم تخرج منها إلى أحواض الترويق لترسيب المياه ويضع حوض الترويب أحيانا فى وسط حوض الترويق إذا كان الأخير دائريا والمياه بعد مرورها بالخلاط حيث يضاف إليها الشبة تدخل فى أسفل منتصف الحوض صاعدة إلى حوض الترويب المعدنى الموجود فى وسط حوض الترويق وبه زحافة مثبت بها أمشاط لكسح الرواسب وأذرع رأسية تتحرك مع الزحافة حركة بطيئة وبأعلى الحوض كوبرى معلق به أذرع رأسية تلف باستمرار فى اتجاه عكسى للزحافة لغرض الترويب ويديرها محرك كهربائى خاص بها .
-	أحواض ترويق سريعة :
وهى عبارة عن أحواض ترسيب ميكانيكية بها غرفة فى وسطها لخلط الكيماويات مع الماء وإثارة الرواسب بصفة مستمرة وتكوين طبقة منها كالمصيدة الشبكة ويمر خلالها الماء فيتحرك رواسبه ويخرج صاعدا إلى الهدار بأعلى الحوض ثم إلى ماسورة المخرج ويسمى هذا النوع بالأحواض ذات الرواسب المثارة . ومن هذه الأحواض عدة أنواع :

النوع الأول :
وهو عبارة عن حوض ترسيب مستدير بوسطه غرفة بها مراوح تدار بمحرك كهربائى موضوع بأعلى الغرفة لغرض إثارة الرواسب وتلف المراوح من 3 : 8 لفات فى الدقيقة أو بسرعة 2 : 4 قدم فى الثانية لأطراف المروحة وكلما زادت درجة العكارة لزم زيادة سرعة المروحة ويمر الماء فى غرفة الإثارة فى حوالى عشر دقائق قبل أن يصل إلى حيز الترسيب حول غرفة الإثارة وتدخل المياه الواردة أولا إلى غرفة الإثارة موزعة فى دائرة الغرفة ثم تمر مع الرواسب إلى أسفل بحيث تختلط بالرواسب المثارة بالغرفة وتمر المياه مع الرواسب حسب الأسهم الموضحة فى الرسم بحوض الترسيب من أعلى إلى أسفل تاركة رواسبها أسفل الحوض ويخرج الماء رائقا إلى أعلى مارا فوق الهدارات أما الرواسب فتدخل ثانية إلى غرفة الإثارة من أسفل لتكرر دورتها وهكذا . ولصرف الرواسب الزائدة يوجد حيز فى مكان أو أكثر أسفل حوض الترسيب لغرض سحب الرواسب بماسورة عليها صمام تشغيل ذاتيا ويضبط الصمام بما يتفق مع كمية الرواسب فى المياه الداخلة للحوض كما أنه بأسفل غرفة الإثارة توجد ماسورة أخرى لصرف الرواسب إذا تطلب الأمر ذلك . وتبلغ السعة الكلية لهذا الحوض من ساعة إلى ساعتين حسب نوع الرواسب وكميتها ، ويمكن رؤية طبقة الرواسب بحوض الترسيب خلال المياه الرائقة بأعلى الحوض وهو الدليل على قيام الحوض بوظيفته .
النوع الثانى :
وهو مشابه فى طريقة تشغيله لحوض السابق إلا أن المياه بعد أن تضاف أليها المواد الكيميائية ثم تختلط بالرواسب فى غرفة الإثارة تخرج من أسفلها صاعدة داخل حيز الترسيب خلال طبقة الرواسب إلى مخرج الحوض من أعلى ولا يعود جزء منها إلى غرفة الإثارة كما فى الحوض السابق وتبلغ سعة هذا الحوض من ساعة إلى ساعتين ، وهناك أنواع أخرى من هذه الأحواض لا تختلف كثيرا عما سبق ذكره وقد بدأ استعمال هذا النوع من الأحواض لغرض إزالة العسر من المياه بإضافة الجير أو الصودا بغرفة الإثارة . ومن الضرورى لإنشاء هذه الأحواض عمل هدارات جانبية لتجميع المياه بعد معالجتها خارج هذه الأحواض.
-	الترشيح :
الترشيح هو إمرار المياه خلال طبقة مسامية مثل الرمل وعملية الترشيح هى أساس تنقية المياه وبواسطتها يمكن اتمام العمليات التالية :
أ – التخلص من معظم البكتريا .
ب – التخلص من المواد العالقة الباقية بعد الترسيب (كل المواد العالقة) .
ج – التخلص من معظم المواد العضوية الذائبة الضارة وذلك بفعل الأوكسجين الذائب والبكتيريا غير الضارة الموجودة فى سطح المرشح البطئ .
والغرض من عملية الترسيب السابقة للترشيح هو التخلص من المواد الممكن ترسيبها والتى تسبب انسداد مسام الترشيح بسرعة إذ بغير ذلك لاكتفى بالترشيح دون الترسيب . ويتكون المرشح من طبقة الرمل ويكسو الرمل طبقة هلامية رفيعة تحجز المواد العالقة والبكتيريا بطريقة الالتصاق . والطبقة الهلامية مكونة من :
أ – الطمى العالق فى الماء .
ب – الطحالب .
ج – البكتيريا .
د – المواد الكيميائية المستعملة .
وهناك طريقتان للترشيح : الأولى وهى القديمة المعروفة بالمرشحات البطيئة والثانية الحديثة وهى المرشحات السريعة .
-	مرشحات الرمل البطيئة :
المرشحات البطيئة تكون بأرضيتها قنوات ثم طبقة زلط وطبقة رمل حرش ورمل ناعم وتتراوح سرعة الترشيح من 2 : 4 متر مكعب ماء لكل متر مسطح من رمل المرشح فى اليوم 24 ساعة وأصبح غير عملى هذا النوع ويتم تنظيفه دوريا كل شهرين بإزالة الطبقة السطحية بسمك من 3 – 5 سم .
-	مرشحات الرمل السريعة :
تمتاز المرشحات السريعة على المرشحات البطيئة بزيادة سرعة ترشيحها إلى 200 متر مكعب للمتر المسطح من الرمل يوميا . وكذا بطريقة غسلها ميكانيكا ، وهناك نوعان من هذه المرشحات هى :
أ – المرشحات بالجاذبية الطبيعية .
ب – المرشحات من ذات الضغط .
أ – المرشحات السريعة بالجاذبية الطبيعية :
تنشأ المرشحات بالجاذبية الطبيعية إما مستديرة وتكون حوائطها الخارجية من الصلب وإما مستطيلة وتكون مبنية بالخرسانة وتدخل المياه إلى المرشح من ماسورة المدخل بأعلاه وتوزع فى دائرة الحوض أو بطوله فوق هدار لتنظيم وتوزيع السيب على سطح المرشح ويبلغ ارتفاع المياه فوق رمل المرشح من 30 : 100 سم وتمر هذه المياه فى طبقة من الرمل يتراوح سمكها بين 30 ، 90 سم ويلى ذلك من أسفل طبقة الزلط المدرج وسمكها من 35 : 50 سم مدرجة من أسفل إلى أعلى كما فى المرشحات البطيئة وفى بعض المرشحات يستغنى عن وضع الزلط بتركيب شبكة سلكية مجلفنة ذات 25 ثقبا فى البوصة الطولية محصورة بين لوحين من الصاج السميك وبكل منها ثقوب على أبعـاد 5 سم وقطر الثقوب العليا ربع بوصة والسفلى نصف بوصة . أو تركيب أرضية من الاسبستوس الأسمنتى بها ثقوب لتحميل الرمل عليها ويختلف سمك الزلط ومقاسه باختلاف سمك ونوعية الرمل وتخرج المياه بعد ذلك من المرشح بدخولها فى المصافى المركبة على المواسير الفرعية المتوازية المتصلة بماسورة المخرج الرئيسية ومنها إلى خزان المياه المرشحة بعد إجراء عملية التعقيم 
-	طريقة غسيل المرشح :
نظرا لارتفاع سرعة الترشيح فى المرشحات السريعة من 20 : 30 ضغط للسرعة المتبعة فى المرشحات البطيئة تحتم الضرورة غسل المرشح السريع على فترات قصيرة جدا مرة أو مرتين يوميا على حسب كمية الرواسب الموجودة فى المياه المراد ترشيحها . وقد سبقت الإشارة إلى إزالة الطبقة الهلامية على فترات من سطح المرشح البطئ وهذا غير متبع فى المرشحات السريعة التى يتوفر فيها سهولة غسيل الرمل بدون عناء كبير إذ يسهل فيها غسله بدون إزالته من المرشح . ولتسهيل غسيل رمل المرشح بدون استهلاك كمية كبيرة من المياه يجب تحريك الرمل لتفكيكه وتسهيل فصل الأوساخ عنه عند مرور مياه الغسيل .
ب – المرشحات الرملية السريعة بالضغط :
وهى عبارة عن أسطوانة من الصلب محكمة إما رأسية أو أفقية المحور والنوع الرأسى يتراوح قطره من نصف متر إلى ثلاثة أمتار وارتفاعه من مترين إلى أربعة أمتار – وهو يستعمل التصرفات الصغيرة – كما أن النوع الأفقى يتراوح قطره من 2.5 إلى 3.5 متر ويبلغ طوله حتى سبعة أمتار وهو يستعمل للتصرفات الكبيرة . ولا تختلف هذه المرشحات فى داخلها عن المرشحات التى تعمل بالجاذبية فتوجد فيها شبكة لصرف المياه المرشحة تعلوها طبقة من الزلط ثم طبقة من الرمل بنفس مواصفات الرمل والزلط المستعمل فى المرشحات التى تعمل بالجاذبية وطريقة التشغيل هى أن تضغط المياه بعد الترسيب بواسطة طلمبات ذات ضغط عالى إلى المرشحات فتمر فى الرمل والزلط إلى شبكة الصرف ومنها إلى شبكة التوزيع رأسا دون أن تمر على خزان المياه النقية ويستمر هذا حتى يبلغ فاقد عامود الضغط فى المرشح أقصاه – ثم يتم غسله بالطريقة التى سبق شرحها فتتفكك حبيبات الرمل على بعضها ومن ثم باحتكاكها مع بعضها للتخلص مما علق بها من مواد هلامية تخرج مع المياه من المرشح كما أنه لابد من فترة إنضاج للمرشح بعد عملية الغسيل قبل استعمال المرشح ومعدل الترشيح فى هذه المرشحات هو 100 – 150 متر مكعب .
استعمالات المرشح بطريقة الضغط :
لا يستعمل هذا النوع من المرشحات لعمليات المياه الكبرى بل يقصر استعماله على الحالات الآتية :
أ – الأغراض الصناعية – لترشيح مياه لمصنع بعيد عن مصدر المياه النقية .
ب – إمداد المجتمعات السكنية الصغيرة بالمياه النقية .
ج – إمداد المجتمعات السكنية المؤقتة (كالمعسكرات الصيفية والثقافية الترفيهية) أو الوحدات السكنية المتنقلة (كوحدات الجنود المحاربة) وفى هذه الحالات يثبت المرشح على سيارة نقل عادية (لورى) لسهولة انتقاله من مكان لآخر حسب الحاجة .
-	التعقيم :
لإمكان إبادة البكتيريا الضارة الموجودة فى المياه يلزم ترشيح المياه بعناية للتخلص من معظم البكتيريا إذ أن المرشحات لا يمكن أن يكون عملها كاملا وأحسنها يسمح بمرور البكتيريا فلضمان خلو المياه المرشحة تماما من البكتيريا يلزم عمل التعقيم لرفع مستوى النقاوة والطريقة الشائعة لذلك هى باستعمال الكلور . وتتراوح نسبة الكلور المضاف حسب كمية المواد العضوية والبكتيريا الموجودة فى الماء من 0.5 إلى -,1 جزء من المليون ، ويحتاج التطهير فى حالة الكلور كما يحتاج فى المطهرات الأخرى إلى وقت كاف لإتمام العملية وفى العادة نصف ساعة تعقيم يكفى قبل استعمال المياه والكلور المستهلك هو عبارة عن جملة الكلور المستعمل منقوصا منه كمية الكلور المتبقى ، وتتوقف هذه الكمية على نوع المياه كما يتوقف عليه أيضا سرعة زوال الكلور من الماء فمثلا فى المياه المعدنية يبلغ الكلور المستهلك 0.5 جزء فى المليون بينما فى المياه السطحية وخصوصا التى بها نسبة عالية من النشادر تستهلك نسبة عالية من الكلور ، كما يؤخر النشادر فتك الكلور بالبكتيريا . ولإثبات أن الماء قد عقــم لمدة كافية فإن أثرا من الكلور يتبقى بعد هذه المدة ، وهذا الأثر يسـمى بالكمــية المتبقية ويجب أن تتراوح بين 0.1 ، 0.2 جزء فى المليون .
ويضاف الكلور بإحدى الطرق الآتية :
-	محلول الكلور :
وهو هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم ويحضر غالبا بالتحليل الكهربائى لمحلول ملح الطعام فى أحواض من الخرسانة وهى طريقة رخيصة .
-	غاز الكلور :
الكلور غاز سام تبلغ درجة غليان سائله 30.1 فهرنهيت ويبلغ ضغطه 100 رطل على البوصة المربعة عند درجة حرارة 70 ، 135 رطلا عند درجة حرارة 90 ف ويعبأ فى أسطوانات من الصلب تتراوح سعتها بين 100 رطل إلى 2000 رطل ويجب اختبار هذه الأسطوانات على ضغط 500 رطل على البوصة المربعة قبل استعمالها .
وبعد تحويل غاز الكلور من حالته الغازية إلى الحالة السائلة بواسطة الضغط العالى يوضع فى أسطوانات من الصلب وتدهن من الخارج عادة باللون الأصفر لتمييزها عن غيرها وتوصل الأسطوانة بالجهاز ثم يفتح الصمام بينهما وعندئذ يتحول الكلور السائل إلى الحالة الغازية ويمر بالسرعة المطلوبة ويمر الغاز فى كمية صغيرة من الماء الذى يصبح حينئذ محتويا على نسبة عالية من الكلور ويضاف ذلك إلى الماء المطلوب تعقيمه بواسطة الخلط جيدا .
أعمال توزيع المياه بعد تنقيتها فى المدن :
تنقسم أعمال توزيع المياه بعد تنقيتها إلى الخزانات الأرضية والخزانات العالية ومحطات الضغط العالى وهى كما يلى :

الخزانات الأرضية (خزانات المياه الرائقة) :
الغرض من خزان المياه الرائقة هو خزن كمية احتياطية من المياه المرشحة والمعقمة لسد حاجة الاستهلاك التى تزيد أثناء ساعات النهار عن متوسط تصرف المرشحات سواء كان هذا الاستهلاك منزليا أو لإطفاء الحريق أو أغراض أخرى .
ومن المتبع فى المدن السكنية أن تكون سعة التخزين بين تصرف ثلاث إلى أربع ساعات لعمليات المياه الكبيرة بشرط أن تكون المرشحات دائمة التشغيل ليل نهار . أما فى العلميات الصغيرة فى الأرياف فإن الخزانات تصمم على أن تسع تصرف حوالى 24 ساعة من ذلك تصرف حوالى 10 ساعات تعد كاحتياطى لإطفاء الحرائق . ويبنى هذا الخزان عادة تحت سطح الأرض بالقرب من مبنى المرشحات على أن تكون سعته كافية لتستوعب تصرف المدينة فى خلال فترة تتراوح من ستة إلى ثمانية ساعات والغرض من ذلك هو ضمان إمداد المدينة بالمياه فى حالة تعطل محطة التنقية أو محطة الرفع الواطى لفترة ما كما أن الغرض منه هو الموازنة بين تصرف محطة التنقية الذى يكاد يكون ثابتا طوال اليوم وتصرف المدينة (أى تصرف طلمبات الضغط العالى) الذى يتغير من يوم إلى يوم فى الأسبوع على مدار العام .
كما أنه فى بعض الحالات يبنى هذا الخزان تحت المرشحات مباشرة إلا أن هذا غير مفضل نظرا للصعوبات الإنشائية التى قد تعترض التنفيذ .
على أنه فى كلتا الحالتين يجب أن يبنى الحوض بطريقة تجعل المياه تسير فيه بانتظام فى كامل قطاعه ويتم ذلك ببناء حوائط حائلة توجه المياه من المدخل إلى المخرج مع منع تواجد مناطق غير مستغلة ويجب تغطية الحوض لمنع تلويث الماء من الأتربة ولعدم تعريضه لأشعة الشمس التى تساعد على توالد الطحالب به ، ويركب بسقف الحوض فتحات للتهوية مغطاة بالسلك تسمح بمرور الهواء دون الأتربة عند امتلاء وتفريغ الخزان .
ومن المستحسن أن تكون هذه الخزانات مبنية تحت سطح الأرض وأحيانا ينشأ حوض تخزين تحت المرشحات للانتفاع بالحيز الواقع تحتها لغرض التخزين بدلا من تركه خاليا لمرور المواسير فقط وغالبا فإن هذا الحيز لا تكفى سعته لكمية التخزين المطلوبة ويحتاج الأمر إلى إنشاء حوض تخزين منفصل ويستخدم الكمية التى تحت المرشحات لغسـيله فقط .
وينشأ الحوض غالبا من الخرسانة المسلحة ويجب أن تكون أرضية الخزان بحيث تقاوم الضغط الناتج من التربة عندما يكون الخزان خاليا ويبطن الخزان من الداخل والخارج بمونة الأسمنت المخلوط بمادة عازلة أو تكستيها بالبيتومين من الخارج لمنع تسرب المياه . كما يفضل أن تمر المياه عند دخولها إلى الحوض على هدار أو حائط حائل وبذلك يمكن تفريغ الحوض إلى منسوب الهدار فقط إذا أريد إصلاح ماسورة أو صمام المدخل أما ماسورة المخرج فتوضع على القاع حتى يمكن تفريغ الحوض منها .
-	الخزانات العالية :
الخزان العالى عبارة عن خزان من الخرسانة أو الصلب مرفوع على أعمدة من الخرسانة أو الصلب على أن تكون المياه فى منسوب يحفظ ضغطا كافيا فى شبكة المواسير فى أقصى مكان فى المدينة . بحيث لا يقل عن الضغط الذى يسمح برفع المياه إلى الدور الخامس فى المنازل ، كما يجب أن تكون سعة هذا الخزان كافية لاستقبال الماء الزائد عن معدل تصرف طلمبات الضغط العالى عن معدل استهلاك المياه فى المدينة ليعود هذا الفائض إلى المدينة عندما يقل معدل تصرف طلمبات الضغط العالى عن معدل استهلاك المياه فى المدينة .
ويتصل الخزان العالى بشبكة التوزيع بواسطة ماسورة رأسية لتغذية الحوض بالماء وكذلك تغذية شبكة التوزيع بالماء من الحوض مركب عليها الصمامات الآتية :
أ – صمام حجز فى أسفل الماسورة يقفل عندما يراد حجز الماء عن الحوض للتنظيف أو الإصلاح .
ب – صمام عوامة على أعلى الماسورة حيث تدخل المياه إلى الحوض عندما يزيد معدل ضخ الطلمبات عن معدل استهلاك الماء فى المدينة والغرض من صمام العوامة هو تنظيم دخول الماء بحيث يقفل الصمام تماما إذا ما وصل الماء فى الحوض إلى منسوب معين .
ج – صمام مرتد مركب على فرع ما بين الماسورة الرأسية وقاع الخزان هذا الصمام يسمح بخروج الماء من الحوض إلى الماسورة الرأسية (وليس العكس) عندما يزيد معدل استهلاك الماء فى المدينة عن معدل ضخ الطلمبات .
د – صمام حجز مركب على نفس الفرع ويقفل عندما يراد إيقاف صرف الماء من الحوض إلى شبكة التوزيع عن طريق الماسورة الرأسية ، كما هو الحال عند غسيل الحوض بعد إصلاحه . 
وتنشأ الخزانات من الخرسانة المسلحة أو من الصلب أو من المبانى للخزانات الصغيرة وهو غير مستعمل الآن وفى حالة ما إذا كانت الحلة من الصلب يلزم وقايتها من أشعة الشمس .
ونظرا لتعرض حلة الخزان إلى أشعة الشمس وإلى اختلافات كبيرة فى درجة الحرارة مما يؤدى إلى حدوث شروخ فى الحلة إذا كانت من الخرسانة فإنه يستحسن تحقيق بياض السطوح الداخلية للحلة بمونة الأسمنت المخلوط بمادة مانعة للرشح ثم تدهن علاوة على ذلك بالبيتومين الساخن لجميع السطوح المغمورة بالماء وذلك للتأكد من أحكام الحوض مائيا أو إضافة إحدى المواد الملينة للخرسانة أو جعلها صماء مثل فاندكس أو أديكور أو إحدى المواد السابق شرحها ويراعى الاحتياط فى أحكام مواضع مرور المواسير بحوائط الحلة حيث يخشى من تسرب الماء من بين سطوح الخرسانة الملاصقة للمواسير ويحسن أن يكون للماسورة المارة بحوائط الحلة شفة بارزة وسط الحائط الخرسانى لغرض الإحكام المائى .
وكثيرا ما توضع تحت الخزان غرفة طلمبات الضغط العالى . ويستحسن اختيار موقع الخزان العالى بأعلى نقطة بالمدينة لتقليل مصاريف إنشاء أعمدة للخزان وتتراوح سعة الخزان العالى بين اثنتين وأربع ساعات فى المدن الكبيرة التى يتراوح سكانها بين مائة ألف وخمسمائة ألف نسمة .
أما فى البلاد الصغيرة التى يقل عدد سكانها عن مائة ألف نسمة والتى لا يستمر تشغيل الطلمبات فيها ليلا يجب أن تكون سعة الخزان فيها من 4 – 24 ساعة وذلك لدرء طوارئ الحريق


----------



## محمد دهشورى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*تابع الموضوع*

*تنفيذ أعمال تخفيض المياه الجوفية*​ يتناول هذا الفصل إرشادات تنفيذ أعمال تخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفية أثناء تنفيذ مشروعات المياه والصرف الصحى . وغنى عن البيان أنه إذا تم تخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفية بطريقة غير صحيحة فإن ذلك سيؤدى إلى الإضرار بصورة كبيرة بالعمل المطلوب وكذلك بالمنشآت المجاورة مما يشكل خطرا حقيقيا على الأرواح والممتلكات .
وتتعدد طرق تخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفية إلا أنه يتم اختيار الطريقة المناسبة بناء على الأبحاث المتعددة لظروف الموقع وطبيعة التربة وعلى تقرير المهندس الاستشارى المتخصص .
2-1 طرق خفض منسوب المياه الجوفية بالموقع :
هناك عدة طرق لخفض منسوب المياه الجوفية بالموقع سنتحدث فيما يلى عن أربعة منها ، وهى :
1-	طريقة بيارة التجميع (النزح السطحى) .
2-	طريقة الرشاحات .
3-	طريقة الحراب الآبارية .
4-	طريقة الآبار العميقة .
1- طريقة بيارة التجميع :
تستخدم هذه الطريقة عندما تكون كمية مياه الرشح بالموقع قليلة . وتعمل بيارة التجميع بعيدا عن مكان الحفر . ويتم سحب المياه المتجمعة فى البيارة بواسطة مضخة سحب وطرد موجودة موجودة أعلى البيارة ومتصلة بماسورة سحب قطرها 75 مم . وتتصل الماسورة بدورها بمصفاة تجميع وسحب موضوعة فى قاع البئر ومحاطة بالزلط .
وتتم مراقبة المياه الناتجة للتأكد من عدم احتوائها على أجزاء من التربة . كما يوصى بنهو العمل بسرعة فى كل منطقة تستخدم فيها هذه الطريقة .

2- طريقة الرشاحات :
تسمى هذه الطريقة أيضا بطريقة السحب الأفقى (السطحى) للمياه الجوفية بالرشحات ، وتستخدم عندما تكون التربة مسامية بدرجة كافية والموقع متسعا وتعمل الرشاحات على هيئة خطوط انحدار من مواسير الفخار الحجرى (غير المزجج) أسفل منسوب التأسيس وتحاط رؤوس المواسير بالزلط أو الدقشوم كما فى شكل المرفق وينتهى خط الانحدار (الرشاح) في بيارة تجميع بجوار أو عند المطبق .
وفى حالة عدم كفاية خط واحد (رشاح) لتخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفية إلى المنسوب المطلوب يعمل رشاح آخر مواز له للمساعدة فى ذلك . كما أنه إذا لم تتوفر مواسير الفخار الحجرى فيمكن استخدام المواسير البلاستيك المثقبة مع إحاطتها بالزلط والدقشوم .
وقد يقتضى الأمر سند جوانب الحفر عند عمل الرشاحات ويتم ذلك باستخدام الشدات الخشبية المفرزة أو الستائر المعدنية . ويوضح الشكل المرفق شدات خشبية مفرزة بطريقتين . ويراعى عمل تصميم معتمد عند الحاجة إلى استعمال الستائر المعدنية .
3- طريقة الحراب الآبارية : 
فى هذه الطريقة يحاط الموقع بمجموعة من المواسير قطر 2 بوصة (الحراب الآبارية) تدق على منسوب يقل على أقل منسوب للمياه الجوفية بمقدار 5 متر كما فى الشـكل المرفق. ويكون الجزء السفلى من هذه المواسير مثقبا ومغطى بمصفاة تسمح بمرور المياه الجوفية وتحتجز حبيبات التربة .
وتتصل مجموعة الحراب الآبارية بخط تجميع أفقى متصل بدوره بطلمبة مركزية لسحب المياه . ومن الضرورى توفير طلمبة احتياطية لهذه الطلمبة .
ويحدد التصميم الذى يعتمده المهندس الاستشارى عدد الحراب الآبارية والمسافة بينها والعمق المطلوب كما يحدد قدرة الطلمبة المركزية .
4- طريقة الآبار العميقة :
تعتمد هذه الطريقة على حفر عدة آبار عميقة تركب فى كل منها طلمبة غاطسة تضخ المياه المتجمعة فى البئر كما هو موضح بالشكل المرفق.
ويوضع عداد لقياس تصرف البئر على الماسورة المتصلة بالطلمبة . وتعمل مجموعة الآبار العميقة 24 ساعة يوميا . ويتم استبدال أى طلمبة تتعطل بأخرى من الطلمبات الاحتياطية فورا . كما يتم حفر بئر لقياس المنسوب الذى ستصل إليه المياه الجوفية لكل مجموعة آبار عميقة .
ويتحدد عدد الآبار ومواقعها وعمقها وتصرفاتها طبقا للتصميم المعتمد من المهندس الاستشارى كما يحدد تقرير تخفيض المياه الجوفية المواد والطلمبات المستخدمة .
2-2 إرشادات خاصة بمرحلة العطاء :
1- عند عمل عطاء نزح مياه أسفل منسوب التأسيس أو أسفل خط المياه يتم طرح العطاء كالتالى : بالمتر الطولى تصميم وعمل نظام للتجفيف (وليس باليوم) .
2- يتم عمل محضر بين مقاول الشبكات ومقاول التجفيف فى وجود مهندس الموقع يحدد فيه البرنامج الزمنى للتنفيذ على أن يتحمل الطرف المتسبب فى التأخير تعويض يصرف للآخر ويتم ذكر ذلك مسبقا فى العطاء . ويفضل أن يكون مقاول الشبكات هو مقاول التجفيف .
3-	يجب أن يكون البند كالآتى :
بالمتر الطولى تصميم وعمل نظام للنزح الجوفى باستخدام الآبار العميقة لزوم تنفيذ خطوط المياه مع تحديد عمق وقطر البئر بالعقد مع المقاول .
4-	عدد وعمق الآبار وقدرة الطلمبات المذكورة بتقرير الاستشارى هى الحد الأدنى المطلوب تنفيذه لضمان سلامة العمل .
5- يقوم المقاول بعمل أى جسات إضافية إذا احتاج ذلك أو تعديل عدد أو عمق البئر أو قدرة الطلمبات المستخدمة على أن يتم ذلك بمعرفة المقاول وعلى حسابه .
6- نظرا لقيام المقاول بتوريد طلمبات ومواسير وخلافه ونظرا لأن بند التجفيف توريد وتركيب فيعتقد بعض المحاسبين أن هذه الطلمبات والمواسير من حق الشركة ولذلك نضيف شرط لإزالة سوء الفهم وهو :
تؤول الطلمبات والمواسير وخلافه إلى المقاول بعد انتهاء العمل





2-3 الدراسات المطلوبة قبل البدء فى العمل :
(1) الدراسات الجيوتكنيكية :
- يجب ملاحظة منسوب مياه الرشح قبل وأثناء العمل وذلك عن طريق عمل آبار ملاحظة (بيزومترات) بالموقع يكون نظام آبار الملاحظة كما يلى :
منسوب الحفر بالنسبة لمنسوب المياه الأرضية أقصى مسافة بين آبار الملاحظة
0.5 متر أعلى من منسوب المياه 250 متر 
1.5 متر أوطى من منسوب المياه 100 متر 
1.5 - 4 متر أوطى من منسوب المياه 50 متر 
أكثر من 4 متر أوطى من منسوب المياه 25 متر 
- يجب تحديد الأسلوب الأمثل لنزح مياه الرشح الأرضية ويقدم المقاول تصوراته لنزح مياه الرشح والتصميمات اللازمة لاستشارى المشروع للدراسة والاعتماد قبل البدء فى التنفيذ .
- يجب تحديد الأسلوب الأمثل فى صلب جوانب الحفر ويقدم المقاول تصوراته والتصميمات اللازمة لعملية الصلب لاستشارى المشروع للدراسة والاعتماد قبل البدء فى التنفيذ .
- يجب عمل جسات تأكيدية لمراجعة ما جاء بالتصميمات – إذا لزم الأمر.
- يجب ملاحظة أنه يبلغ سعر التجفيف لكل م/ط من الشبكات حوالى 1200 جنيه للآبار العميقة وحوالى 300 جنيه لنظام الحراب 
(2) عمل دراسات مساحية للمبانى الخارجية المحيطة بالمشروع والتى يمكن أن تتأثر بسبب التنفيذ :
تتأثر المبانى الخارجية من جراء تنفيذ المشروع فى الأحوال التالية :
-	دق ستائر أو خوازيق مجاورة لهذه المبانى .
-	نزح مياه الرشح بالقرب من هذه المبانى .
تنفذ هذه الدراسات المساحية كما يلى :
1-	لمنطقة تبعد مسافة 50 متر من المشروع من جميع الاتجاهات – فى حالة استخدام نظام لتخفيض المياه الجوفية من عدة آبار جوفية .
2-	لمنطقة تبعد مسافة 15 متر وفى حالة استخدام نظام تخفيض المياه الجوفية لصف واحد للآبار وتجرى كما يلى :
أ – معاينة المبانى المجاورة للمشروع وفى نطاق ال 50 متر منزلا منزلا وغرفة غرفة وكذلك الواجهات . يبين هذا التقرير حالة هذه المنازل أو المبانى مع التصوير الفوتوغرافى والوصف لأى شروخ أو هبوط أو تصدعات موجودة . يتم عمل تقرير كاملا (بالصور) لهذه المبانى موضحا به : تاريخ الدراسة – عنوان المنزل – الحى التابع له – اسم الساكن – اسم المالك – استخدام المبنى – نوع وعمق الأساس – وصف تفصيلى لحالة المبنى وهل صدر له قرار تنكيس أو إزالة من عدمه …… تسلم نسخة من التقرير إلى الاستشارى ونسخة أخرى للسلطة المختصة (البلدية أو الحى) ونسخة أخرى مع المقاول . تفضل آلات التصوير التى تظهر تاريخ التصوير أسفل الصورة .
ب – يقاس ميل واجهة المبنى المقابلة للحفر . وقد نصت المواصفات على عدم زيادة الميل عن 1 : 500 ويكون المبنى فى دائرة الخطورة إذا بلغ الميل 1 : 250 كما يتم قياس عرض الشارع وبيان عمق الحفر به .
ج – تثبيت ودق خوابير معدنية (بعيدا عن أى مؤثرات) على واجهات المبانى (فى أول وآخر الواجهة) يتم أخذ مناسيبها بدقة قبل بدء العمل وتسجل فى التقرير السابق .
(3) تقديم البرنامج الزمنى للتنفيذ : 
يقدم المقاول برنامجا زمنيا لمراحل التنفيذ متمشيا مع الفترة المحددة لنهو العمل ويجب مناقشته مع الاستشارى والحصول على موافقته قبل التنفيذ .
(4) تقديم برنامج التدفقات النقدية المطلوبة من المالك :
يقدم المقاول وبناء على البرنامج الزمنى السابق تقديمه برنامجا للتدفقات النقدية المطلوبة من المالك حتى يكون على علم بذلك وأن يكون على علم لتدبير هذه المبالغ .
(5) تقديم أسماء المهندسين القائمين بالتنفيذ :
تقدم السيرة الذاتية للمهندسين ويجب أن يكون المهندسون على دراية كاملة بطبيعة العمل وأن يكونوا على خبرة كافية ويجب الحصول على موافقة المهندس الاستشارى على ذلك .
(6) تقديم أسماء الموردين :
تقدم للاستشارى قائمة بأسماء الموردين الذين سيقومون بتوريد الخامات أو السلع اللازمة للمشروع (مصانع – محاجر – موردين …) . يجب الحصول على موافقة الاستشارى قبل عمل أى تعاقد معهم . وللاستشارى الحق فى زيارة أى مصنع أو محجر للاضطلاع على مدى جودة منتجاته وكفاءته وقدرته على التنفيذ .
(7) تقديم أسماء مقاول الباطن :
تقدم للاستشارى أسماء المقاولين الذين سيعملون مع المقاول العمومى من الباطن بالمشروع بالإضافة إلى سابقة أعمالهم . يجب الحصول على موافقة الاستشارى عليهم قبل التنفيذ .
(8) تقديم أسماء المكاتب الاستشارية والمعامل :
تقدم للاستشارى أسماء المكاتب الاستشارية والمعامل التى سيتم الاستعانة بهم أثناء التنفيذ. يجب الحصول على موافقة الاستشارى قبل التعاقد معهم .
2-4 إرشادات خاصة أثناء التنفيذ :
1- تأكد من دراسة تقرير أبحاث التربة الذى يتضمن الطرق المقترحة لتخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفية بالموقع دراسة جيدة واعية قبل بدء العمل .
2-	تأكد من أن طريقة تخفيض منسوب المياه تناسب ظروف التربة والمبانى المحيطة بالمكان .
3- تأكد قبل بدء العمل من تحديد أسلوب التخلص من المياه الجوفية الناتجة عن أعمال التخفيض دون حدوث أضرار للعمل أو للغير ( اما على مطبق صرف صحى أو على مصرف زراعى ) .
4- إحرص على إبلاغ المهندس المسئول واستشارى المشروع فى حالة اختلاف طبيعة التربة بالموقع عن تلك الواردة بالتقرير حتى يمكن مراجعة الطريقة المقترحة لتخفيض المياه الجوفية ومدى ملاءمتها وكفاءتها واحتمالات تعديلها .
5-	إحرص على عدم استخدام طريقة الآبار العميقة فى التربة الرملية إذا كان المشروع بجوار مبانى قائمة .
6- تأكد قبل بدء أعمال التخفيض من وجود احتياطى للطلبات المستخدمة (ديزل – كهرباء) بالإضافة إلى مصدر كهرباء احتياطى (مولد كهربى) فى حالة استخدام طلمبات كهربائية وتأكد كذلك من توافر قطع غيار كافية .
7-	تأكد قبل بدء العمل كذلك من توافر العمالة الكافية والمدربة لتنفيذ أعمال تخفيض المياه الجوفية بالطريقة المقترحة .
8- تأكد من تخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفية إلى أسفل منسوب التأسيس والاحتفاظ بمستوى المياه الجوفية عند هذا المنسوب حتى يتم نهو العمل كاملا حيث أن إيقاف أعمال التخفيض بمجرد صب خرسانة أساس فرعة أو مطبق مثلا يؤدى إلى ارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفية مما يسبب ضعف الخرسانة وهبوط تلك الفرعة أو المطبق مستقبلا .
9- إحرص على أن تستمر أعمال تخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفية بصورة منتظمة دون حدوث تذبذب لهذا المنسوب إذ أن ارتفاع وانخفاض مستوى المياه الجوفية أكثر من مرة وبصورة متكررة يؤدى إلى الإضرار بصورة كبيرة بأساسات المنشآت المجاورة وبالعمل نفسه . ويتذبذب منسوب المياه الجوفية إذا كانت أعمال التخفيض تتم بصورة متقطعة كأن تتم خلال ساعات العمل الرسمية فقط أو تتوقف بسبب انقطاع التيار الكهربائى (دون وجود مصدر كهرباء احتياطى) أو بسبب تعطل الطلمبات (دون وجود طلمبات احتياطية أو قطع غيار) .
10- تجنب وضع الطلمبات الغاطسة مباشرة فى خندق الحفر دون إحاطة مصفاتها بالزلط حتى لا يؤدى السحب المباشر للمياه بدون فلتر الزلط إلى إلى سحب أجزاء متتابعة من التربة مما قد يتسبب فى الإضرار بالمنشآت المجاورة أو بالعمل نفسه . ويجب أن يكون الزلط المتدرج المستخدم مطابق للمواصفات .
11- تأكد من إتخاذ جميع الاحتياطات والترتيبات فى حالة اختيار طريقة النزح السطحى لتخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفية . ومن أمثلة هذه الاحتياطات : تحديد نوع وقطر الطلمبات المطلوبة واختيار أسلوب العمل اليومى والمدة القصوى بالأيام لاستخدام هذه الطريقة فى المنطقة الواحدة أو الفرعة الواحدة وأسلوب المراقبة والمتابعة بالإضافة إلى الاحتياطات الواجب اتخاذها لعدم سحب أجزاء من التربة أثناء أعمال التخفيض . وتأكد من اعتماد الاستشارى المسئول لجميع هذه الاحتياطات .
12- إحرص على ايقاف أعمال تخفيض المياه الجوفية إذا حدثت فوارات أثناء الحفر ولم تفلح الطرق المقترحة فى منعها . وتاكد من إبلاغ المهندس الاستشارى فورا لعمل اللازم .
13- تأكد من وضع نظام معتمد لمراقبة ومتابعة حالة المنشآت المجاورة وذلك قبل وأثناء وبعد تخفيض المياه الجوفية مثل عمل وصف دقيق لحالة كل منشأ قبل بدء العمل ومتابعة حالته أثناء أعمال التخفيض وإحرص قبل بدء العمل على عمل محضر رسمى فى حالة وجود منشآت قديمة أو آيلة للسقوط على مسار الأعمال مع عمل جميع الاحتياطات للمحافظة عليها أثناء العمل .
14-	تأكد من اتخاذ جميع الاحتياطات الفورية بمعرفة الاستشارى فى حالة تصدع أى منشأ مجاور أثناء أعمال التخفيض .
15-	تأكد أن أعمال دق الحراب الآبارية أو الآبار المتوسطة أو الآبار العميقة تتم إلى المنسوب المطلوب مع متابعة ذلك بكل دقة


----------



## محمد دهشورى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*تابع الموضوع*

*العدايات ( Crossings )*​ العداية هى المنشأ الصناعى الذى يلزم تنفيذه لتمرير وحماية مواسير المياه والصرف الصحى عند تقاطعاتها مع الطرق أو المجارى المائية أو خطوط السكك الحديدية وما شابهها . وذلك بتمرير الماسورة داخل فاروغ ليتحمل عن الماسورة الإجهادات التى تنشأ عن أحمال المرور أو تأثير المياه الجوفية أو التيارات الكهربائية الشاردة أو أية أحمال أخرى ديناميكية أو إستاتيكية .
وتنفذ العدايات على الوجه التالى :
أ – تحدد أماكن العدايات سواء للسكة الحديد أو الطرق أو المجارى المائية أو ماشابهها .
ب – يتم تعدية المواسير أسفل أو خلال هذه الموانع طبقا للرسومات التصميمية المعدة للتنفيذ وبشروط ومواصفات الجهات المالكة مع ضرورة تواجد أحد مهندسيها للاشتراك فى الإشراف على التنفيذ طوال مراحله مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار كافة ما ذكر فى أعمال التجهيز للتنفيذ لشبكات المياه والصرف الصحى من احتياطات أمن وسلامة وعمل التحويلات اللازمة وخلافه .
ج – يراعى فى جميع أنواع العدايات أن يكون اتصال المواسير ببعضها بواسطة فلنشات لسهولة عمل الصيانة المستقبلية وبالأطوال المناسبة .
وتنقسم العدايات إلى الأنواع التالية :
3-1 عدايات المجارى المائية :
3-1-1 عدايات المجارى المائية غير الملاحية :
يتم تحميل المواسير على دعامات (خوازيق) وتنفذ هذه الدعامات بطريقة الحفر الدوار (البريمة) أو الإزاحة (الدق) بحيث يتم إنزالها أسفل القاع للمسافة التصميمية الموضحة بالرسومات .
تثبت فى الطرف العلوى للدعامة ركيزة تناسب قطر الماسورة المراد تعديتها عبر هذا المجرى المائى مع عمل حزام معدنى (أفيز) لتثبيت الماسورة حفاظا على استقامتها وسلامتها وذلك طبقا للرسومات التصميمية.
3-1-2 عدايات المجارى المائية الملاحية :
-	يتم تحميل الماسورة المراد تعديتها على جسم الكوبرى على ركائز خرسانية أو معدنية مع ربط المواسير بأفيزات مثبتة فى هذه الركائز .
- فى بعض الأحيان تستخدم دعامات الكبارى (البغال) لتعدية المواسير عليها بعد عمل الركائز المطلوبة وذلك فى الحالات التى تسمح بها المسافات بين هذه الدعامات طبقا لأطوال المواسير كما هو موضح بالشكل المقابل .
- فى حالة الارتكاز على خوازيق يتم تحميل المواسير ذات الأقطار الكبيرة أو ماسورتين متجاورتين على ركائز صلب ملحومة بأرضية مثبتة على صفين من الخوازيق عبارة عن أنابيب من الصلب مملوءة بالخرسانة المسلحة وتتصل ببعضها بواسطة هيكل معدنى من كمرات وزوايا صلب وتثبت هذه الركائز أسفل قاع المجرى للعمق المطلوب تصميميا سواء بالحفر الدوار (البريمة) أو الإزاحة (الدق) وتتصل المواسير ببعضها بواسطة الفلنشات لسهولة أعمال الصيانة المستقبلية .
- فى حالة عدم وجود كبارى على المجرى الملاحى لتعدية المواسير يتم إنشاء كوبرى معدنى أو خرسانى خاص لتعدية هذه المواسير وطبقا للاشتراطات الملاحية وفى بعض الحالات يستعاض عن الكبارى بإنشاء سحارة (سيفون) تحت منسوب قاع المجرى الملاحى وذلك طبقا للرسومات التفصيلية .
3-2 عدايات الطرق :
3-2-1 الطرق التى يسمح بقطعها لتركيب العداية :
- يتم قطع الطريق والحفر بالعرض والعمق المناسب ويتم تعدية المواسير داخل فاروغ من الخرسانة المسلحة تسليحا خاصا أو من الصلب أو من الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد ويكون قطره مساويا من 2.5 – 3 قطر الماسورة أو المواسير المراد تمريرها أسفل هذا الطريق سواء كان طريقا مرصوفا أو ترابيا ومتوقع رصفه مستقبلا أو فى حالات المدن الجديدة .
- يتم تحديد أماكن عدايات الطرق بوضع الفواريغ قبل الرصف ويتم الردم فوق الراسم العلوى لهذا الفاروغ للمسافة الموضحة بالرسومات التصميمية بالرمال النظيفة مع ضرورة تواجد مندوب عن الجهة المختصة ويجب إنشاء غرفتين بمقاسات مناسبة عند نهايتى العداية مع عزلها جيدا ضد الرطوبة والرشح مع تركيب أغطية مناسبة ووضع علامات إرشادية لمواقعها .
- يلزم سد مدخل ومخرج الفاروغ بمبانى من الطوب سمك 1.5 طوبة بمونة خفيفة مع نهاية طبان الطريق مباشرة قبل وبعد العداية وقبل غرف المحابس لسهولة أعمال الصيانة المستقبلية ولحمايتها من تهايل الردم داخلها .
- يجب أن تتصل المواسير المراد تمريرها ببعضها بواسطة الفلنشات وتحمل على ركائز (كراسى) من الزهر أو الصلب أو الخرسانة المسلحة سابقة الصب وتكون مناسبة لاستدارة الماسورة على أن تبعد الركيزة الأولى عن رأس الماسورة من كلا النهايتين مسافة 50 سم ثم يقسم باقى طول بدن الماسورة إلى مسافات لا تزيد عن -,2 متر بين الركائز على أن تكون عملية التركيب لصالح عدد الركائز .
3-2-2 الطرق التى لا يسمح بقطعها لتركيب العداية :
فى بعض حالات الطرق السريعة ذات الأهمية القصوى والكثافة العالية للمرور تشترط الجهة المالكة عدم قطع أو تحويل هذه الطرق ولذا تستخدم إحدى الطرق الآتية :
أ – طريقة الإنفاق الصغيرة : (Mini Tunnels) لدفع الفواريغ أسفل الطريق من خلال حجرتى الدخول والخروج .
ب – طريقة الدفع : (Pipe Jacking) وفيها يتم إنشاء حجرتين على جانبى الطريق كما سبق شرحه ويتم دفع الفاروغ على مراحل بواسطة معدات ميكانيكية خاصة بقطع وتفريغ التربة أمام الفاروغ .
ج – طريقة الصاروخ : (Rocket) وفى هذه الطريقة لا يوجد ناتج حفر التربة وإنما تدفع الماسورة من الحجرة على جانب الطريق بواسطة صاروخ خاص بقوة كافية لإحداث الاختراق إلى الحجرة على الجانب الآخر للطريق وتقتضى هذه الطريقة أن لا يزيد عرض الطريق على 20 مترا مع عدم استخدام فاروغة .

3-3 عدايات السكك الحديدية :
بعد تحديد موعد التنفيذ مسبقا لحركة القطارات يتم عمل كافة التجهيزات اللازمة لصلب (تحميل) السكة وتكون كافة المهمات والمعدات اللازمة للتنفيذ موجودة مسبقا بموقع العمل حتى ينتهى العمل فى موعده المحدد وتمرر الماسورة داخل فاروغ من الخرسانة المسلحة تسليحا خاصا أو من الصلب أو من الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد قطره يتراوح بين 2.5 – 3 أمثال قطر الماسورة أو المواسير الداخلية ويجب استمرار هذا الفاروغ حتى غرفتى الدخول والخروج على جانبى السكة طبقا للمسافة المحددة بالرسومات .
-	سد مدخل ومخرج العداية بمبانى الطوب كما سبق شرحه .
- ضرورة تحميل الماسورة على ركائز من الزهر أو الصلب أو الخرسانة المسلحة سابقة الصب طبقا لاستدارة الماسورة وتتصل المواسير ببعضها بواسطة الفلنشات لسهولة أعمال الصيانة المستقبلية .
- قد ترى الجهات المالكة تنفيذ عدايات السكك الحديدية بطريقة الإنفاق الصغيرة السابق التنويه عنها فى عدايات الطرق لارتفاع معدل الأمان بها وعدم الحاجة إلى تخفيض حركة القطارات وتهدئتها أثناء العمل ولسهولة العمل بهذه الطريقة رغم ارتفاع تكاليفها .


----------



## محمد دهشورى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*تااااااابع*

*تنفيذ محطات تنقية مياه الشرب*​ 4-1 المخطط العام للمحطة :

بعد تحديد طريقة التنقية واختيار الموقع يحدد المخطط العام للمحطة طبقا لما تقتضيه عناصر التنقية المطلوبة والتى تحددها نتائج الاختبارات المعملية والخبرة السابقة ويراعى أن يشتمل المخطط العام للمحطة على المسطحات اللازمة للتشغيل والتحكم والصيانة والخدمات على أساس احتياجات ما تحدده الجهة المختصة ، ويجب الأخذ فى الاعتبار عند إعداد المخطط العام للمحطة ما يأتى :
1-	طبوغرافية الموقع وطبيعة التربة ومنسوب المياه الجوفية والطرق الموصلة للموقع .
2-	ربط المخطط العام بالطرق العامة .
3-	حماية الموقع من المؤثرات الخارجية .
4-	مراعاة الموقع المناسب لغرفة التحكم بالنسبة لوحدات عملية التنقية .
5-	مواجهة صعوبات الإنشاء بأقل التكاليف .
6-	مراعاة تحديد الوحدات الإحتياطية اللازمة لبعض مراحل أعمال التنقية .
7-	الإتزان الهيدروليكى بين وحدات التنقية المتتابعة لتحقيق أقل فواقد ممكنة يساعد ذلك بالتخطيط الملائم لوحدات التنقية بالمحطة .
8-	يجب ترك مسافات مناسبة بين وحدات التنقية وبينها وبين المنشآت الأخرى وذلك لتسهيل أعمال التركيب والتشغيل والصيانة .
9-	فصل شبكة الصرف الصحى عن شبكة صرف مياه غسيل المرشحات والروبة .
10-	سهولة تصريف والتخلص من الفوائض الطارئة للمحطة إلى شـبكة صرف الروبة .
11-	يجب اتخاذ الاحتياطات المناسبة لتقليل الخطورة لأقل ما يمكن داخل المحطة الناجمة عن استخدام المواد الكيمائية .
12-	يجب توفير المخازن المناسبة فى المحطة لتخزين مواد الترشيح والمواسير والمهمات الأخرى .
13-	يجب أن يؤخذ فى الاعتبار احتمالات التوسع المستقبلى وما يترتب على ذلك من احتياجات .
14- يجب تقليل طول خطوط الكيماويات لأقل ما يمكن لتجنب مشاكل التشغيل وذلك بوضع أماكن التغذية بالكيماويات أقرب ما يمكن لأماكن الاستعمال .
15-	تخطيط شبكة الطرق الداخلية المناسبة لسهولة التوريد والمناولة للكيماويات مع تجنب المناولة البشرية لها قدر الإمكان .
16-	مراعاة إبعاد المبانى الإدارية والخدمات عن عنابر الوحدات المسببة للضوضاء .
17-	مراعاة قرب وحدات التغذية بالطاقة الكهربائية من وحدات الأعمال الرئيسية الموجودة بالمحطة .
18- مراعاة تخطيط شبكات المرافق اللازمة للمحطة مثل شبكات التغذية بالمياه ومكافحة الحريق ورى المسطحات الخضراء والصرف وإنارة المـوقع والإتصالات .
19-	يجب إقامة سور خارجى حول الموقع شاملا أبراج المراقبة والمداخل وغرف الأمن والاستعلامات .
20-	يجب أن يؤخذ فى الاعتبار أعمال تجميل الموقع .





4-2الموقع العام :

يجب توزيع الوحدات بالموقع العام لمحطات التنقية بطريقة تسمح بتوافر العناصر التالية :
1- الطرق الرئيسية والفرعية تكون بالعرض الذى يسمح بدخول وخروج السيارات والمعدات وعمل المناورات اللازمة لذلك ، مع مراعاة ربط مناسيب الطرق والأرصفة مع مناسيب المنشآت التى سيتم تنفيذها (ولا يقل عرضها عن 4 متر بخلاف الأرصفة) .
2-	وجود غرفة الأمن والاستعلامات بجوار المدخل الرئيسى للمحطة .
3-	توافر المسطحات الخضراء بين الوحدات .
4-	يتم تنسيق وحدات المحطة بطريقة تسمح بسهولة الحركة داخل المحطة بين وحداتها المختلفة وللإقتصاد فى خطوط المواسير المختلفة .
5- فى حالة إنشاء مبانى سكنية لعاملين يجب أن تكون وحدات سكن العمال والمشرفين والمهندسين بعيدة عن وحدات التنقية ويفضل أن يكون لها مدخل مستقل محاط بسور خاص مع دراسة اتجاه الرياح لتفادى التعرض للغازات إذا حدث تسرب لغاز الكلور .
6-	يلزم تزويد الموقع بشبكات التغذية والرى والصرف الصحى والكهرباء والإنارة والاتصالات ومقاومة الحريق .
7-	وجود أماكن لانتظار السيارات .
8-	يلزم عمل سور مناسب لتأمين الموقع مزودا بأبراج للحراسة ولمبات للإضاءة .
4-2-2 وحدات المشروع :
فيما يلى توضيح بعض الشروط الواجب اتباعها عند تصميم بعض الوحدات والتى يراعى فيها الناحية الجمالية (تنسيق الألوان والارتفاعات) :

عنبر الطلمبات :
-	سهولة توصيل الكهرباء من مصادرها مع مراعاة النواحى الاقتصادية .
- مراعاة أن تكون المسافة مناسبة بين كمرة الونش وأوطى نقطة بكمرة السقف بحيث لا تعوق التشغيل الآمن خاصة فى حالة وجود ونش بعربة متحركة عرضيا .
-	مراعاة التهوية والإضاءة الكافية داخل الوحدة . 
-	مراعاة وجود درابزينات حول السلالم وأماكن رفع ونزول المعدات وأى فتحات أخرى .
-	يجب أن تكون مجارى الكابلات غاطسة بالأرضيات ومغطاة بأغطية منسوبها مع أرضية العنبر ولها مقابض متحركة .
-	يجب أن تكون أرضية عنبر الطلمبات من النوع السيراميك المقاوم للأحماض والحوائط من القيشانى بالارتفاع المناسب .
مبنى المحولات والتوليد :
-	مراعاة أن تكون أبعاد المبنى مطابقة لمواصفات هيئات وشركات وزارة الكهرباء .
-	مراعاة وجود أبواب مبنى المحولات على السور الخارجى وعلى إحدى الطرق الرئيسية أو الفرعية يسهل الوصول إليها .
-	مراعاة الارتفاع المناسب بين كمرة الونش وأوطى نقطة فى كمرة مبنى التوليد .
-	مراعاة التهوية والإضاءة داخل الوحدة .
- التشطيبات الداخلية من مواد ملائمة للمنشأ والأرضيات غير قابلة للانزلاق وأن تكون أغطية مجارى الكابلات مع نفس منسوب الأرضية ولها مقابض متحركة .
الورش والمخازن :
-	مراعاة أن تكون المسافة مناسبة بين كمرة الونش وأوطى نقطة لكمرة السقف .
-	مراعاة التهوية والإضاءة الكافية .
-	سهولة دخول وخروج السيارات والمعدلات والآلات إلى الورش والمخازن .
-	قريبة ما أمكن من غرف خلع الملابس .
-	التشطيبات الداخلية من مواد ملائمة للمنشأ والأرضيات غير قابلة للانزلاق وعمل مجارى الكابلات فى منسوب الأرضية ولها مقابض متحركة .
مبنى الكيماويات والكلور :
-	سهولة دخول وخروج السيارات الحاملة للمهمات وأسطوانات الكلور وأدوات الصيانة .
- يلزم استخدام مواد التشطيب المضادة للكيماويات بعمل الأرضيات من السيراميك المقاوم للأحماض والحوائط من القيشانى بالارتفاع المناسب ولا يقل عن جلسة الشبابيك .


----------



## محمد دهشورى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*ختاما*

*المواصفات الميكانيكية و الكهربائية لمعدات*​ 5-1 المواصفات العامة للأعمال الميكانيكية
يحدد هذا القسم مواصفات الأعمال الميكانيكية التكرارية داخل محطة التنقية دون الحاجة الى إعادتها ضمن مواصفات معدات المكونات المختلفة للمحطة و التى يتم إدراجها فيما يعرف بالمواصفات الخاصة للأعمال. فمثلا تحتوى المواصفات العامة على بابا خاصا بمواصفات المواسير بأنواعها المختلفة – الصلب-الزهر المرن-البلاستيك- و خلافه، بينما تنص المواصفات الخاصة على تخصيص للأنواع المختلفة للمواسير التى يرى المصمم مناسبتها للاستخدام فى الأماكن المختلفة. و تنص المواصفات العامة على خامات التصنيع و المواصفات القياسية المطلوب اتباعها خلال تصنيع المعدات بالإضافة الى طرق الاختبار و ضبط الجودة المطلوبة
وفيما يلى نموذج لقائمة محتويات المواصفات العامة للأعمال الميكانيكية و التى يجب إدراجها ضمن مواصفات المحطات:
1-	مواصفات المواسير و القطع الخاصة
2-	مواصفات حماية الأجزاء المعدنية من التآكل
3-	مواصفات أعمال اللحام
4-	مواصفات الطلمبات الطاردة المركزية
5-	مواصفات المحابس و البوابات
6-	مواصفات المشغلات الكهربائية و النيوماتية
7-	مواصفات معدات الرفع و المناولة
8-	مواصفات معدات التهوية و التكييف
9-	مواصفات المحركات الكهربائية
10-	مواصفات ضواغط الهواء و أوعية الضغط
11-	اشتراطات تنفيذ الأعمال الميكانيكية. 
5-2 المواصفات الخاصة للأعمال الميكانيكية
تنص المواصفات الخاصة للأعمال الميكانيكية على المتطلبات التصميمية لمكونات جميع أنظمة المحطة مثل تحديد الضغوط الاسمية و التشغيلية للمواسير و المحابس و تصرفات الطلمبات و ضغوطها التشغيلية و الأحمال الاسمية لمعدات الرفع و خلافه. و تكون المواصفات الخاصة مبوبة طبقا لمراحل عملية التنقية و فيما يلى نموذج لقائمة محتويات المواصفات الخاصة لمحطة التنقية:
1-	مهمات محطة رفع المياه العكرة و المأخذ
•	المصافى
•	البوابات و المحابس
•	الطلمبات و المحركات الكهربائية
•	نظام تحضير الطلمبات (ان وجد)
•	نظام منع التسرب من الطلمبات
•	معدات الرفع
•	معدات التهوية
2-	مهمات غرفة التوزيع و الترويب
•	البوابات و الهدارات
•	خلاط المزج السريع و المزج البطيء
3-	مهمات المروقات
•	البوابات و الهدارات
•	الكساحات الدوارة
•	النوافخ (فى حالة المروق النبضى Pulsator)
•	معدات سحب الروبة
4-	مهمات المرشحات
•	المواسير و المحابس
•	المشغلات
•	طلمبات الغسيل
•	النوافخ
•	نظام الترشيح
5-	معدات نظام الكلور و الكيماويات
•	اسطوانات الكلور أو خزانات هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم
•	نظام حقن الكلور و الطلمبات
•	نظام معالجة الكلور المتسرب
•	نظام التهوية 
•	معدات الرفع
•	خزانات الشبة و معدات التقليب
•	طلمبات حقن الشبة 
•	معدات نقل الشبة السائلة و مناولة الشبة الجافة
•	المواسير و المحابس
6-	محطة رفع المياه المرشحة:
•	الطلمبات الرئيسية 
•	المحركات الكهربائية
•	المواسير و القطع الخاصة
•	نظام التحضير (ان وجد)
•	معدات الرفع 
•	نظام التهوية
7-	محطة التوليد الاحتياطية
•	المولدات الاحتياطية
•	نظام الوقود
•	نظام تبريد المولد
•	نظام التهوية 
•	معدات الرفع
5-3 المواصفات العامة للأعمال الكهربائية
تحتوى المواصفات العامة للأعمال الكهربائية على الأبواب التالية:
1-	مواصفات المحولات الكهربائية
2-	مواصفات القواطع و الموصلات و أجهزة الوقاية
3-	مواصفات اللوحات الكهربائية
4-	مواصفات معدات القياس و التحكم
5-	مواصفات معدات الإنارة الداخلية و الخارجية
6-	مواصفات الكابلات الكهربائية
7-	معدات نظام الأرضي و منع الصواعق
8-	اشتراطات تنفيذ الأعمال الكهربائية
5-4 المواصفات الخاصة للأعمال الكهربائية
1-	اللوحات الحلقية
2-	غرفة المحولات و لوحات التوزيع الرئيسية
3-	لوحات التوزيع الفرعية
4-	أجهزة القياس و التحكم
5-	الرسم الخطى المفرد للمحطة


----------



## محمد دهشورى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

اتمنى من الله ان يكون الموضوع مفيد
اللهم اجعل اعمالنا خالصة لوجهك الكريم 
تقبلوا تحياتى
(الموضوع منقول من احد المنتديات الصديقه )


----------



## محمد لطفى العنانى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا اخى على تلك المواضيع 
لكن هناك تساؤل حائر لدى !!! 

كيف يتم *تنقية المياه الجوفية** إذا احتوت على كمية من الأملاح الذائبة فوق المعدل المسموح به!؟*


----------



## محمد دهشورى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*تنقية المياه الجوفية*

معالجة المياه الجوفية:
تعد مياه الآبار من أنقى مصادر المياه الطبيعية التي يعتمد عليها الكثير من سكان العالم . إلا أن بعض مياه الآبار وخصوصا العميقة منها قد تحتاج إلى عمليات معالجة متقدمة وباهظة التكاليف قد تخرج عن نطاق المعالجة هي إضافة الكلور لتطهير المياه ثم ضخها إلى شبكة التوزيع ، إذ تعد عملية التطهير كعملية وحيدة لمعالجة مياه بعض الآبار النقية جدا والتي تفي بجميع مواصفات المياه ، إلا أن هذه النوعية من المياه هي الأقل وجودا في الوقت الحاضر ، لذلك فأنه إضافة لعملية التطهير فان غالبية المياه الجوفية تحتاج إلى معالجة فيزيائية وكيمائية إما لإزالة بعض الغازات الذائبة مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين ، أو لإزالة بعض المعادن مثل الحديد والمغنيز والمعادن المسببة لعسر الماء، وتتم إزالة الغازات الذائبة باستخدام . عملية التهوية والتي تقوم أيضا بإزالة جزء من الحديد والمنغنيز عن طريق الأكسدة ، وقد يكون الغرض من التهوية مجرد كما يحدث لبعض مياه الآبار العميقة التي تكون حرارتها عالية مما يستدعي تبريدها حفاظا على كفاءة عمليات المعالجة الأخرى . أما إزالة معادن الحديد والمنغنيز فتتم بكفاءة في عمليات الأكسدة الكيمائية باستخدام الكلور أو برمنجنات البوتاسيوم .

تسلسل عمليات معالجة المياه الجوفية
إن الطابع العام لمعالجة المياه الجوفية هو إزالة العسر بطريقة الترسيب ، ويتكون عسر الماء بصورة رئيسة من مركبات الكالسيوم والماغنسيوم الذائبة في الماء . ويأتي الاهتمام بعسر الماء نتيجة لتأثيره السلبي على فاعلية الصابون ومواد التنظيف الأخرى ، بإضافة إلى تكوين بعض الرواسب في الغلايات وأنابيب نقل المياه ويوضح الشكل (1 ) تسلسل العمليات في محطة تقليدية تعالج مياه جوفية تحتوي على نسب عالية من عسر الماء. تعتمد المملكة اعتماد كبيرا على المياه الجوفية لاستخدامها في الأغراض المختلفة ، الأمر الذي ساهم في انتشار محطات معالجة المياه الجوفية في ربوعها المختلفة . وفيما يلي استعراض موجز للعمليات المختلفة المياه الجوفية في هذا النوع من المحطات . 

طرق إزالة أملاح الحديد والمنجنيز:
وجود (fe,Mg ) في الماء بتركيزات عالية يؤدى إلى وجود بقع على الملابس وكذلك صعوبة كيها وبسبب ظهور لون في الماء وكذلك وجود طعم غير مستساغ ناتج عن وجود نمو لبكتريا المعروفة ببكتريا الحديد في شبكات توزيع المياه حيث تسبب هذه البكتريا تأكل لشبكات أنابيب الحديد وتتواجد التركيز الذائبة من الحديد والمنجنيز في الماء الأرضي الناتج من الآبار الواقعة ضمن المكامن المائية ذات صفات جيولوجية مثل الصخور الرملية (Sand Stone) في الطبقات السطحية من الأرض كما قد يتواجد هذان العنصران في الطبقات العميقة في الخزانات حيث تكون هذه الطبقات لا هوائية .
من صفات الحديد والمنجنيز الكيميائية قابليتها للاختزال والذوبان في حالة غياب الأكسجين ونقصان (PH) وهذه الحالة الموجودة في الماء الأرضي وفى الأوساط اللاهوائية في الخزانات الكبيرة وذلك لترسيب الحديد والمنجنيز لابد من أكسدتها وتحويلها من ايون حديدوز ((fe+2ذائب في الماء إلى ايون حديديك (fe+3)والذي يكون عالق والمنجنيز من (+2Mn-+4Mn) الغير قابل للذوبان في الماء وتتلخص طرق الإزالة للحديد والمنجنيز في الآتي :
1-	التهوية –الترسيب _الترشيح.
2-	التهوية – إضافة مواد كيميائية مؤكسدة –الترسيب –الترشيح .
3-	طريقة ترويق الماء.
4-	طريقة سطح التبادل الأيوني.

التهوية –الترسيب _الترشيح:
يتم تعريض الماء إلى الهواء لتفكيك الماء إلى قطرات صغيرة أو بضخ هواء مضغوط للإحلال الماء أو باستخدام البثق (النافورة) أو الانحدارات ويكون ضخ الهواء المضغوط بواسطة أنابيب مثقوبة أو ألواح مسامية تكون في أسفل الحوض أو الخزان أو بوضع مراوح أما قطرات الماء وتضيف التهوية الأكسجين إلى الماء المراد معالجته بحيث يساعد على إزالة (Mn _fe) إضافة إلى إزالة ثاني أكسيد الكربون وغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين وأبخرة وغازات مولدة للطعم الغير مستساغ وبذلك يكون الحديد الذائب قد تأكسد وفقا للمعادلة التالية:
Fe(HCO3)2+O2+H2O→ Fe(OH)3+CO2
وفى ما يلي سنستعرض طرق التهوية بالتفصيل.
أما المنجنيز فهو لا يتأكسد مثل الحديد لذلك التهوية وحدها تكون غير مؤثرة وللإزالة المنجنيز يجب رفع PH إلى 8.5 بإضافة مادة قاعدية كالجير المطفأ مثلا وبعد أكسدة كل من الحديد والمنجنيز يتم إمرار الماء على خزانات الترشيح وان عملية الإزالة معظمها تتم في خزانات الترشيح وذلك لان الحديد والمنجنيز غير الذائبين في الماء يكون بشكل عالق ويحتاج إلى فترة طويلة لكي يترسب وان خزانات الترسيب عموما تساعد على زيادة الزمن لغرض إتمام التفاعل ويتم إزالة هذه الجزيئات العالقة خلال الفلتر واحياننا يكون الفلتر المستخدم من ركام الاحجار كالركام الموضح فى الشكل الاتى .


التهوية –إضافة مواد كيميائية مؤكسدة-الترسيب _الترشيح:
بعد أكسدة الحديد و لمنجنيز بالتهوية يتم إضافة مواد مؤكسدة قوية مثل برمنجنات البوتاسيوم أو الكلور وبعد ذلك تتم عملية الترسيب ومن ثم الترشيح.
عملية أكسدة المنجنيز باستخدام الكلور تعتمد على مقدار PH وعلى مقدار جرعه الكلور ووسيلة الخلط ومن الناحية النظرية فأن(gm/L1) من برمنجنات البوتاسيوم نؤكسد ) (1.06 mg/Lمن الحديد و ) .(52 gm/L
من المنجنيز وقد لوحظ عمليا أن قابلية البرمنجنات لا يعتمد كثيرا على PH في حين أن الكلور يحتاج إلى السيطرة على مقدار PH.

طريقة ترويق الماء:
في هذه الطريقة يتم الاستعانة بالجير المطفأ أو الصودا لاين لإزالة الحديد والمنجنيز وتستخدم هذه الطريقة عادة مع الماء السطحي وتتضمن التهوية والتلبيد إضافة إلى الجير المطفأ ومن ثم الترسيب والترشيح.
أما المياه الجوفية، وخصوصا العميقة منها، فإنها قد تحتاج إلى عمليات معالجة متقدمة وباهظة التكاليف قد تخرج عن نطاق المعالجة العادية، التي تعتمد بالأساس على إضافة الكلور لتطهير المياه ثم ضخها إلى شبكة التوزيع، إذ إن غالبية المياه الجوفية تحتاج إلى معالجة فيزيائية وكيمائية، إما لإزالة بعض الغازات الذائبة مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين، أو لإزالة بعض المعادن، مثل الحديد والماغنسيوم والمعادن المسببة لعسر الماء، وتتم إزالة الغازات الذائبة باستخدام عملية التهوية والتي تقوم أيضاً بإزالة جزء من الحديد والماغنسيوم عن طريق الأكسدة، وقد يكون الغرض من التهوية مجرد التبريد كما يحدث لبعض مياه الآبار العميقة التي تكون حرارتها عالية مما يستدعي تبريدها حفاظاً على كفاءة عمليات المعالجة الأخرى.
أما إزالة معادن الحديد والماغنسيوم فتتم بكفاءة في عمليات الأكسدة الكيمائية باستخدام الكلور أو برمنجانات البوتاسيوم

طريقة سطح التبادل الايونى باستخدام زيولايت المنجنيز:
وذلك بإمرار الماء المراد معالجته على خليط من مادة زيولايت المنجنيز و الرمل الطبيعي والأكسجين وفصل أكسيد المنجنيز الذي يستخدم في إزالة كل من أملاح الحديد والمنجنيز.


التهويه:
تستخدم التهوية على نطاق واسع لمعالجة المياه الجوفية ذات المحتوى العالي جداً من الحديد والمنجنيز هذه المواد تسبب المذاق المر في المياه كما تحدث تغير في لون الأرز عند طهيه كما تتسبب في وجود بقع ذات اللون الأحمر الذي يميل إلى الأسود على الملابس والآنية. وعند استخدام هذه المياه في الغسيل . الأكسجين الجوي عند إلتساقه بالماء من خلال التهوية يتفاعل مع أملاح الحديدوز والمنجنيز منخفض التكافؤ حيث يتحولا إلى أكاسيد عالية التكافؤ التي لا تذوب في الماء (حديديك, منجنيك) وهذه أكاسيد مائية والتي يمكن إزالتها بالترسيب أو الترشيح .
من المهم معرفة أنه من الصعب الحصول على سريعة لمركبات الحديد والمنجنيز في الماء وخاصة في حالة وجود مواد عضوية في الماء , حيث تكون التهوية غير مؤثرة غالباً تكوَن راسباً من الحديد والمنجنيز . عندئذٍ يكون المطلوب هو الأكسدة الكيماوية ، التغير في الرقم الهيدروجيني والترشيح الخاص لإزالة الحديد والمنجنيز. طرق المعالجة هذه مكلَفة ، معقدة لذلك ففي المناطق حيث التجمعات السكانية الصغيرة يلزم البحث عن مصدر آخر للمياه .
الالتصاق الجيد بين الماء والهواء عند الحاجة إلى التهوية يمكن تحقيقه بطرق عدة. 
بالنسبة لمعالجة مياه الشرب يمكن تحقيقه بنشر المياه خلال الهواء في طبقات رقيقة أو نقط صغيرة (التهوية بسقوط المياه) ، أو بخلط الماء مع نشر الهواء (التهوية بالفقاعات) .
في كلا الطريقتين يمكن رفع محتوى الماء من الأكسجين إلى 60-80% من أقصى مستوى للأكسجين في الماء . في حالة التهوية بسقوط المياه فإنه يمكن التخلص من الغازات المذابة في الماء أما في حالة التهوية بالفقاعات فهذا الأثر لا يتحقق . خفض ثاني أكسيد الكربون بواسطة سقوط المياه مؤثر ولكن ليس كافي عند معالجة المياه شديدة العدوانية . حيث يلزم لهذه النوعية من المياه المعالجة الكيماوية مثل جرعة من الجير المطفي ثم الترشيح على الرخام أو الدولوميث المحروق .


أ- التهوية بسقوط المياه:
جهاز التهوية ذو الصواني المتعددة شكل (1) بسيط جداً وغير مكلف ويشغل مساحة صغيرة وهو يتكون من 4-8 صواني ذات القطاع المثبت بفواصل 30-50 سم . تتدفق المياه خلال مواسير مثقبة تتشتت بانتظام فوق الصانية العليا ، تتدفق إلى أسفل بمعدل 0.02 متر مكعب/الثانية من سطح الصانية


----------



## محمد دهشورى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان اكون افتدك اخى الكريم 
تقبل تحياتى
اللهم اجعل اعمالنا خالصة لوجهك الكريم


----------



## محمد لطفى العنانى (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخى على تلك المعلومات
واعتقد ان تلك العمليات تحتاج محطه مع منشأت
وماشاهدته مجرد بئر جوفى مع ماكينه اضافه كلور ويضخ للخزان العالى


----------



## محمد دهشورى (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور على التابعه*



محمد لطفى العنانى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخى على تلك المعلومات
> واعتقد ان تلك العمليات تحتاج محطه مع منشأت
> وماشاهدته مجرد بئر جوفى مع ماكينه اضافه كلور ويضخ للخزان العالى


 
مشكور على المتابعه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## hardyheart (11 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز أخى الكريم ومجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## basioni (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هل يوجد عندك معلومات عن محطات معالجة الصرف الصحي ، ونظم معالجة الصرف الصحي


----------



## ahmed salah2010 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخى على تلك المعلومات
واعتقد ان تلك العمليات تحتاج محطه مع منشأت
وماشاهدته مجرد بئر جوفى مع ماكينه اضافه كلور ويضخ للخزان العالى*​


----------



## ehabxyz (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أفيدونى عن النسبة المطلوبة لكفاءة المروقات فى محطات مياه الشرب عن طريق معدل تخفيض العكارة أو معدل تقليل العد الطحلبى
وهل من المفترض أن تتجاوز هذه النسبة 90%


----------



## محمد رضوان الشريف (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## BASSAMEE (20 يناير 2010)

يرجى لمن له خبره في تصميم شبكات المياه والحريق والسقايه الخارجيه في المدن تزويدي بالعمق المطلوب حسب الكود العالمي لأنابيب هذه الشبكات وهل أستطيع تثبيت العمق ب 1.2 متر تحت مستوى الطريق علما أن هذه الشبكات مضغوطه


----------



## BASSAMEE (20 يناير 2010)

أتمنى المساعده في معرفة على أي عمق نستطيع وضع شبكه المياه والحريق والسقايه في المدن أو المشاريع تحت مستوى الطريق


----------



## الشعلوى (28 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## usama_aws2000 (12 فبراير 2010)

*مشكورين وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (12 فبراير 2010)

يا ترى عند حضرتك فكره عن نظام التنقيه من أكاسيد الحديد والمنجنيز المستخرجه من مياه الآبار


----------



## احمد محمد الشامى (21 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الممتاز


----------



## spider25 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (17 أبريل 2010)

وجزاكم لله مثله 
شكرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## محمد دهشورى (17 أبريل 2010)

eng_a_h_helal قال:


> يا ترى عند حضرتك فكره عن نظام التنقيه من أكاسيد الحديد والمنجنيز المستخرجه من مياه الآبار


الحقيقه معنديش فكرة لكن ممكن نبحث مع بعض 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## haiaty (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات وهذا المجهود جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## mbakir88 (18 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي الغالي


----------



## محمد دهشورى (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين جميعا على المرور الطيب


----------



## tasu (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس 
اريد ضخ مياه الامطار مرة ثانيه بعد ان يتم تجميعها فى حوض خرسانى ضخم اسفل مستوى الارض 
المشكله فى كيفية تنقية مياه الامطار كى لايمتلى الحوض بالطمى silt & clay 
مساحة الحوض 5 * 10 * 1000 متر ...يتم استخدام الماء للزراعه مستقبلا


----------



## ابوليث (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور موضوع رائع


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (2 يونيو 2010)

tasu قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس
> اريد ضخ مياه الامطار مرة ثانيه بعد ان يتم تجميعها فى حوض خرسانى ضخم اسفل مستوى الارض
> المشكله فى كيفية تنقية مياه الامطار كى لايمتلى الحوض بالطمى silt & clay
> مساحة الحوض 5 * 10 * 1000 متر ...يتم استخدام الماء للزراعه مستقبلا


الابعاد غير مناسبه؟ كم المساحه؟كم الارتفاع او الحجم؟
يتم عمل ميول في الارضيه مع فتحة زايد بلف نظافه لفلترة الخارج من الخزان اي تفصيلات انا جاهز


----------



## عاشق الهدهد (5 يونيو 2010)

شكرا علي السرد الممتع.........جزيت خيرا


----------



## عمر الامارات (5 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (5 يونيو 2010)

عمر الامارات قال:


> بارك الله فيك وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


مشكور جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## a_aziz1980 (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و ألف شكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م احمد عيسي (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته 
ازيك يا بشمهندس محمد عامل ايه وايه اخبارك ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله و بالتوفيق 
اتمنالك مستقبل نجاح بأذن الله


----------



## فريد جرجس (19 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل محمد دهشوري
مع وافر الشكر علي هذا المجهود وهذه المعلومات الرائعةوالتي استفدت منها بالفعل
وفقكم الله وزادكم علما


----------



## عادل 1980 (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم

وجزاك عنا خيراً


----------



## محمد دهشورى (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه العبارات الجميله والعذبه 
وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## م حسن علي حبيب (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedwagihzidan (20 يوليو 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## السيد احمد (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## لميس محفوض (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لجهودك على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمفيد


----------



## محمد دهشورى (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## تامر شهير (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لو ممكن بحث عن العوامل المؤثرة على خواص مياه الصرف الصحى 
وكذلك عن خواص مياه الصرف الصحى 
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## م. بشار علي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جيد ومعلومات رائعة , جعله اللله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## waleed awd (12 أكتوبر 2010)

إخواني الكرام (ممكن تفيدوني بخطوات فتح مصنع تحلية مياه جوفية للشرب )*


----------



## م.م فادي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على شرحك الوافي 

تحياتي


----------



## م رشدي حموده (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## م. بشار علي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك :75:


----------



## محمود فايق (9 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااجزيلاعلى ماقدمته


----------



## samsoon_82 (10 مارس 2011)

اشكرك يا باشمهندس
مجهود رائع


----------



## محمد دهشورى (10 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المرور الطيب 
نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## ابن الشحر علاء (11 أبريل 2011)

اخي احتاج الى مخططات وصور للمحطات تنقية المياة


----------



## ناصر حسين (5 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع دسم ويحمل معلومات قيمه


----------



## جمعه حمدي (8 يوليو 2011)

ياريت كتاب عن تصميم محطات المياه بحيث يتضمن حسابات وأمثله فعلية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المتكامل (8 أغسطس 2011)

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم على مجهودك الرائع ..........................


----------



## medhatzaki (20 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم......بارك الله فيكم....


----------



## محمد دهشورى (20 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المرور الطيب


----------



## م/إبراهيم السمني (3 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
م / محمد دهشوري
اشكرك من اعماق قلبي 
وجزاك الله خير وجعلها في موازين اعمالك


----------



## wagih khalid (10 نوفمبر 2011)

_*جزاك الله خيرا
:28:
*_​


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخى على المعلومات*


----------



## medhatzaki (10 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين...جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## samirgad (30 سبتمبر 2013)

الله على العلم 
علم الانسان مالم يعلم


----------

